# Getting panic running a text install



## HD Scania (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm just now running a FreeBSD text install thru a microSD using an .memstick.img, I'm facing issues, which I'm unsure which dir to mount my FreeBSD-boot partition, not mounting this I've been warned my ZFS/UFS installation can't be booted, fortunately with FreeBSD-boot not working I still have EFI to boot properly.
With having made an BSD label for mounting an ZFS (or UFS) partition I'm facing issues mounting it thru the BSDinstall before my manual installation is comitted properly, unfortunately it always occurs.
For my case I instead need a "guided" install with current partitions? I will never choose "entire disk" which I have TrueOS and Linux, finally my personal data to be conserved. Thanks informing to me and others needing help for an issue like this.


----------

